# Advice re: long term French visa application in UK



## KYA

Hi, 
We plan to retire to France & have applied for the long term visa but still waiting for an appointment at the French Consulate. On the application form it mentioned an S1 form as part of the documents required, I rang (UK) office & was informed that the S1 form can only be issued 4 weeks before arriving in France. We lost the house we were hoping to buy as our house sale in UK fell through. We are now looking for another French property, we will not know when we hope to be in France. We thought that it would be appropriate to apply for the visa whilst waiting as we’ve informed it can take a long time?! I can’t seem to find any agency to ring for advice, therefore hoping that posting this message might generate some help & advice. Thank you.


----------

